# How much does an Apple sales person get paid?



## Veej

How much does an Apple sales person get paid?

Does anyone here know...

Was wandering cause, well I'm really into MACs as being a member here would say for itself..and I applied for online for the Eaton Centre for a part-time job throught there website, and got no calls at all..I stated on my resume how exciting it would be to work for a company your fond of and and my capabilities with i-Life suite and all...(I'm looking for part-time cause I have a full time job which is really stable and good already)

Now one day I was at the Yorkdale store and me and another customer were talking about the new G5 Imac (back in Nov.05 when the one with Isight came out), we called one of the mac guys over to ask a question, and he started talking about the G5 and then did a very weird thing, he refered to the Dock as tool bar, me and the other guy were puzzeled to what he was saying then the other guy goes why are you calling that a tool bar thingy...!! its a DOCK!... the rep goes oh ya sorry...I'm not really into Macs never used one, I use a PC at home...

Kinda like he did'nt really care for the machine..at all, I've seen this kinda stuff at Compusmart and Best Buy but to see this at an Apple store is kinda weird..and even today at the Eaton Centre store the some of the staff their seems bored and kinda like they could care less about the product they sold or represented, some are amazing at their job their (they are mac enthusiasts), but 7 out of 10 of them seemed like they know only basics about the machine and I bet they could care less...Just floating around the store hoping no one will ask them a question...

So kinda felt odd to see some one in a Apple store like this...

So back to the question How much does one of these guys get paid??


----------



## 8127972

I was interviewed by them for the Yorkdale store and they wanted to pay me $36k plus incentives to be a "keyholder" which is now an Sr. Assistant Store Manager. I was making $40k plus at the time so I turned them down.


----------



## capitalK

You'd probably be better off working somewhere like Carbon or another reseller. You might not make much more money, but I know Carbon only tends to hire the geekiest of the Mac geeks


----------



## Trevor...

One thing to keep in mind as a mac salesman is many retailers don't pay full (or any) commision on mac sales since in a great many cases your commision might be greater than the retail margin on many apple products.

That is part of the reason salesmen in big-box stores are so cool towards macs.


----------



## neilmcduck

Please don't take this as an insult; I really do mean for it to be constructive.

You wrote that you applied on-line but never received a phone call...If your post here is reflective of your spelling & grammar skills, I'm really not surprised. For something as important as a job application, you really should have a friend proof read before you send it in.

As for your question, I have no idea...


----------



## Veej

neilmcduck said:


> Please don't take this as an insult; I really do mean for it to be constructive.
> 
> You wrote that you applied on-line but never received a phone call...If your post here is reflective of your spelling & grammar skills, I'm really not surprised. For something as important as a job application, you really should have a friend proof read before you send it in.
> 
> As for your question, I have no idea...


I really did'nt care about the spelling in the post..I just put it together fast as I could....but wouldn't let that run in my resume..I understand that would show no care in your application process...and yep they would'nt contact you....

I thought some one would bring that up...

So how do those who seem to not care about Apple (and don't know sh#$ about apple) like don't know what a Dock is on the MAC, manage to work selling a Mac and to top it all off tells the customer he doesn't really care for MACS as he is a PC user.


----------



## Digital_Gary

> So how do those who seem to not care about Apple (and don't know sh#$ about apple) like don't know what a Dock is on the MAC, manage to work selling a Mac and to top it all off tells the customer he doesn't really care for MACS as he is a PC user


That should answer your question about how much they get paid 

I don't think Apple pays the retail staff much more than minimum wage.


----------



## gmark2000

It's well known that they hire on attitude and retail experience, versus actual mac experience.


----------



## SoyMac

Veej said:


> ... So how do those who seem to not care about Apple (and don't know sh#$ about apple) like don't know what a Dock is on the MAC, manage to work selling a Mac and to top it all off tells the customer he doesn't really care for MACS as he is a PC user.


Veej, did a salesperson at the Apple Store say that to you?!!!
If not at the Apple store, where was it? 
Don't worry, I'm not going to track them down and harass them about it at their minmum wage, slave shop. I'm just curious if someone who works at an Apple Store would have that attitude.


----------



## 9mmCensor

I work doing stuff for Apple computes (hardware and software) where I interface with customers who have issues with their Apple products.

I dont have a Mac.
I have a custom built windows machine, and a windows/linux Dell laptop. I have a iPod shuffle and I dont use iTunes.

Macs are too expensive for me.


----------



## duper

9mmCensor said:


> I work doing stuff for Apple computes (hardware and software) where I interface with customers who have issues with their Apple products.
> 
> I dont have a Mac.
> I have a custom built windows machine, and a windows/linux Dell laptop. I have a iPod shuffle and I dont use iTunes.



Oh... One of *those* people, who trudge to work at Time Square every morning, angry and bitter.


----------



## Veej

SoyMac said:


> Veej, did a salesperson at the Apple Store say that to you?!!!
> If not at the Apple store, where was it?
> Don't worry, I'm not going to track them down and harass them about it at their minmum wage, slave shop. I'm just curious if someone who works at an Apple Store would have that attitude.


Yep, at the Apple Yorkdale, he was'nt saying it in a cocky way just trying to convey that he wasn't a MAC user since he did'nt know what the Dock was, but still kinda weird to see this in an Apple store, as mentioned I've always noticed this in Future Shop and Best Buy...but to find an Apple employee not care too much about a MAC, why the hell is he there, when his job is to convert and educate others...


----------



## Commodus

I hate to be one of "those" people, but it's Mac, _not_ MAC. You're talking about a Macintosh, not a Media Access Control. XX)


----------



## Trevor...

The Apple stores I have dealt with in the US only seemed to have one or two knowledgable people (usually NOT the Mac geniuses) but a manager and a business sales guy and the rest of the staff just appeared to be misc. trendy morons who might if you lucky have a passing familiarity with iPods.


----------



## Veej

So the question still remains at large..How much do one of these guy/gals get paid...

Is it really minimum wage?

or 

10-15 bucks an hour.....


----------



## JAMG

Went to Eaton's centre on my lunch break today....


My, what a big iPod store... oh, and a couple of macs around the outside walls.
Almost everything there is about iPod accessories...

Toronto Mac retailers have little to fear... i think...
full retail prices unaffected but the stronger loonie...

Blank stares when I asked...


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

> o how do those who seem to not care about Apple (and don't know sh#$ about apple) like don't know what a Dock is on the MAC,


i know the persistent mispelling of this word has already been pointed out, but did you by chance spell Mac as MAC on your resumé? 'cuz that might be the reason you didn't get the call back.

if i was looking for a Mac enthusiast to work in my store, the very last person i would call would be the guy who wrote MAC on his resumé.


----------



## VNJ85

In Apple Yorkdale they have a few guys there that really don't know their Mac products or software solutions, terrible sales floor people in my opinion.

Then again they don't get paid on commission.


----------



## Vexel

Welcome to almost every retail position on the planet that pays Minimum Wage. 

Hey, I work in Automotive at CT and well.. I hate cars.. and before I started working there I knew diddly about vehicles and couldn't care less to learn more about them. They don't pay me enough to learn more. 

Although, I agree, it wouldn't be hard to find knowledgable staff for their retail locations.. sheesh, they could have posted the job offering on ehMac!


----------



## Veej

So I guess..its minimum wage or just a tad above, like maybe $10.00 hr from what most of the people here are saying about the wages ...


----------



## moonsocket

I would say its a little above the minimum wage.


----------



## joltguy

Okay, this is *kinda* along the same lines... anyone know what the Mac Geniuses get paid?


----------



## mrt_mcfly

the last time i was in the yorkdale apple store, the fella helping me out said "i get paid way more than these guys" and motioned to the people behind him...i'm not sure who he meant, as he looked like one of the mac specialists, and i'm not sure what he meant by "way more", but he gave the impression he was raking it in. he was, however, quite knowledgeable and very enthusiastic about macs.


----------



## capitalK

TroutMaskReplica said:


> if i was looking for a Mac enthusiast to work in my store, the very last person i would call would be the guy who wrote MAC on his resumé.


The last person I would want to work for is someone that anal-retentive.

I mean honestly... It's not THAT big a deal to spell it all caps.


----------



## HowEver

.


----------



## capitalK

HowEver said:


> This from "capital" "K."
> 
> Note it isn't written "capitalk" or even "CAPITALk." Would the former be pronounced "capi-talk?" Or is capitalK pronounced that way, with the accent on the "K"?


So you have a problem with my username because it doesn't have a space in it? Neither does yours, HowEver.

What does that have to do with me disagreeing with someone who instists that he wouldn't hire someone solely because they spelled "Mac" all-caps?


----------



## shoe

heres an intresting link for you

http://www.thinksecret.com/news/retailpaystaffing.html

Dosent give an actual $ value for a part time employee but gives some insight.

and then there is a whole web site with forum all about the apple store here:

http://www.ifoapplestore.com

shoe


----------



## TCB

Yorkdale Mac genius get's paid in the 45-55 range.


----------



## VNJ85

Spoke to a Mac genius, he said to become one you need to head to California and take a two week training course. I told him it sounded like a good vacation!


----------



## monokitty

TCB said:


> Yorkdale Mac genius get's paid in the 45-55 range.


Evidence?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

> he last person I would want to work for is someone that anal-retentive.
> 
> I mean honestly... It's not THAT big a deal to spell it all caps.


i'm not anal retentive. you're talking to a guy who refuses to use the caps key. spelling it 'MAC' simply makes him appear unknowledgeable about the product and company, and probably explains why no one is calling him back.


----------



## MasterBlaster

.


----------



## capitalK

TroutMaskReplica said:


> i'm not anal retentive. you're talking to a guy who refuses to use the caps key. spelling it 'MAC' simply makes him appear unknowledgeable about the product and company, and probably explains why no one is calling him back.


OK, then explain to me why he goes to the Apple store and an employee refers to the dock as a toolbar and admits that he knows nothing about Macs? Obviously Apple doesn't care that much about knowledge why would they care about capital letters?

The Apple store is like the Gap. The sales people are selling a way of life and are given only enough info to sell that way of life to the customer. If there's any reason they're not calling back it's probably because he doesn't have enough retail experience.

I worked at the Gap when I was going to college. I knew nothing about the different cuts of jeans but they taught me just enough selling points for me to get by.

It's no coincidence that around the time Apple started opening stores they also added Millard Drexler, then the CEO of the Gap, to Apple's board of Directors and Steve Jobs himself was <A HREF="http://www.macobserver.com/news/99/september/990909/jobsgapboard.html">once on the board of dircetors for the Gap</A>


----------



## dmg

*i have to agree with Ken on this one*



capitalK said:


> So you have a problem with my username because it doesn't have a space in it? Neither does yours, HowEver.
> 
> What does that have to do with me disagreeing with someone who instists that he wouldn't hire someone solely because they spelled "Mac" all-caps?


And Ken knows we don't often agree. 

Apple's own ads differentiate between a PC and Mac. But those of us old enough to remember the Timex Sinclair and the Hyperion know that PC is the acronym for Personal Computer. The Mac is a Personal Computer.

So if Apple gets it wrong, why pick on the poor guy using all uppercase letters? Besides, MAC is used widely enough to make it acceptable.

I have a bigger issue with the dropping of ly endings from adverbs. Are you going to berate Apple for not Thinking Differently?

~dmg


----------



## HowEver

.


----------



## Chealion

MasterBlaster said:


> I have a friend that used to work at the computer department at one of the London Drugs stores. He said he was paid $18 per hour when he worked there.


Most LD employees don't get $18. I worked there for just slightly over a year and only just broke $9. Mind you I was in Photo Electronics - which gets better commission then Computers in general.[1]



dmg said:


> Besides, MAC is used widely enough to make it acceptable.


I disagree. The only times I see MAC used is in Classified ads where people think every word should be all caps, they don't know the trademark[2], or simply don't think it matters.

It won't kill anyone to misspell words, but given enough it reflects really poorly on the person involved.



capitalK said:


> The last person I would want to work for is someone that anal-retentive.


Depending on the situation - I wouldn't consider it anal-retentive at all. I mean if it's a job to sell Macs, they don't spell it right it would raise a small flag to me. It either means spelling isn't a strong suit, they don't know what they're doing, or for many other reasons. Again, make enough spelling mistakes and it reflects poorly.

Regardless this thread isn't about semantics - it's about how much Apple employees get paid can we get back on topic and let bygones be bygones. (HowEver, captialK?)

1 - LD's commission or "Profit Motivation" isn't very high. Enough as a small bonus if you add things up at the end of the month, but not enough to go memorize the list that would actually net you some extra money. $2 on a $500 sale wasn't worth going out of your way to make another camera sound better then another. But that's my opinion and how I worked there.

2 - These are the same people who tend to use the words I-tunes, I-pod, IPOD, ITUNES, LOADED WITH EXTRA SOFTWARE. Is it ignorance, intention? Don't know. I just know seeing trademarks done wrong bugs me.


----------



## MacDoc

There was an article in the Economist that big support companies are going to China to reduce the costs as India is now expensive in comparison for outsourcing.
The largest employers........Indian companies 










....we are being munched upon.


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

okay i'm wrong. go nuts with the spelling mistakes on your resume. employers don't care.


----------



## ehMax

If an employee was applying to work for me, and they spelled it MAC, that would drive me nuts.  

About as nuts when people ask me, "Does Mac have their own accounting program" like Mac is the company. Or when people pronounce it "Oh-es-ex" instead of "Oh-es-ten". 

Ok... I'm a little anal.  

To get to the what Apple employee makes. I know exactly what the different levels of employees make, what their bonus structure is etc... But I'm not telling.


----------



## capitalK

ehMax said:


> About as nuts when people ask me, "Does Mac have their own accounting program" like Mac is the company. Or when people pronounce it "Oh-es-ex" instead of "Oh-es-ten".


Oh trust me, I heard that countless times. My favorites were "Oh-Ex-Ten", "Espon Printers" and "Abode Photoshop".


----------



## ehMax

capitalK said:


> Oh trust me, I heard that countless times. My favorites were "Oh-Ex-Ten", "Espon Printers" and "Abode Photoshop".


Do those Espon printers come with a UBS cable?


----------



## The Doug

ehMax said:


> Do those Espon printers come with a UBS cable?


Why would they come with a UBS cable? Aren't they all Wirefire now?


----------



## TroutMaskReplica

> Or when people pronounce it "Oh-es-ex" instead of "Oh-es-ten".


i was guilty of that. the normally affable digital gary set me straight, however.


----------



## ehMax

The Doug said:


> Why would they come with a UBS cable? Aren't they all Wirefire now?


Some use Firewall.


----------



## mrt_mcfly

using MAC probably wasn't why you weren't called. resumes are scanned for keywords and then ranked. if you didn't get a high enough keyword count, you wouldn't even make the first/preliminary screening. If it was down to you and another candidate, and your skills, qualifications, etc., were similar, the recruiter may choose the other candidate because of the spelling, because at that point, it isn't a program looking at your resume, but a person.

my favourite all time mispronunciation: "nuke-u-lar"...
------
edit: misspelled "mispronunciation"...hA!


----------



## capitalK

ehMax said:


> Do those Espon printers come with a UBS cable?


Yep, they plug right into the back of the hard drive.


----------

